# Looking for a good epic, dragon-fantasy book(s)...



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Can anyone recommend any of this genre? Love dragons, but new to the fantasy-type of book. Preferrably books that are available for Kindle. TIA!!

Susie


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Girl who grew up w/ Dragons (two in the series)


Christian Fantasy Fiction - YA book w/ Lots of Dragons (I think 5 or six so far in series)


Temeraire Series - 5 so far but TTS is NOT enabled on these, but the 1st one is still free


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

A very good military based series: 

anything by Anne McCaffrey goes without saying.... 



 from the dragons perspective:


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

There's always the Ann McCaffrey "Dragon Riders of Pern" series. This is the first novel in the series:


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I


NogDog said:


> There's always the Ann McCaffrey "Dragon Riders of Pern" series. This is the first novel in the series:


If you grab the one from my post above (the one without the nice cover....) it includes book 2 Dragonquest (even though it doesn't say so on the cover)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Oh...don't know how I forgot one of my all-time favorite books:


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> from the dragons perspective:


This is the first in this series
I enjoyed 1, 2 & 3, but couldn't finish the latest one.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I would add Mercedes Lackey's Joust.  Sadly, not available on Kindle yet.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Another one to sample:


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your suggestions! I was rushing to get ready for work and forgot to mention that I read and LOVED all the available Temeraire series. They were my first kindle purchase/read! I have the DTB of the Annotated Dragon Chronicles by McCaffery but it is huge, especially for a paperback. I wasn't sure which books to start at with her because there are so many series, some interconnected. If you all can suggest a good stating point for her books, it would be appreciated!  

Susie

ETA--Ooppss!! Getting McCaffery confused with Margaret Weis!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Another one to sample:


This is, I believe, one of a series: Anthony's "Xanth" novels. Just a 'heads up' for those who feel they need to start at the beginning. The first one is "A Spell for Chameleon"  and, oh, by the way, there are 32 of them with a 33rd coming out in October. All are very quick reads and very punny. Yes, punny. Funny too, but mostly punny.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know whether you are willing to read romances, but here are a couple of paranormal romances (PNR) that feature dragons. Dragons are fairly popular in PNR so there are others besides these.

I couldn't find the image link for the first of this series which is called Dragon Actually. I've just started this and I'm enjoying it so far. 
Here's the link for the second book in the series. 


I haven't read this series yet, but I like dragons so I'll probably get to it at some point. 


I have read this one and it was pretty funny. It is also part of a series, but this is the only book that features a dragon. She's also in the other books but not as the lead.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Another one to sample:


The first fantasy novel I ever read. Went on to read the first 6 or so in the series. Good reading memories.   

N


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey SusieQ! Fantasy is a great genre to read in, it is one of my favorites  I have just published my book, *The Legend of Oescienne-The Finding*, on Kindle. It has what you're looking for; dragons, epic feel, and better yet, the protagonist is a young girl (something not all that common in epic fantasy novels). 
In one sentence, here's the synopsis: A human infant is found and raised by dragons in a world where her kind no longer exist. The book is appropriate for readers 10 and up (but leans more towards an older audience) and is priced at $10 for Kindle. 
Please feel free to visit my site, www.oescienne.com, where you'll find a lot more info, artwork, maps, an excerpt etc. You can also email me at *[email protected]* if you have any questions or just want to chat. Hope this is what you're looking for and good luck in finding a good book!
Jenna Elizabeth Johnson


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

If you're looking for fun and easy read books, try Katie MacAlister's Wyvern Series: Aisling Grey, Guardian series and/or the spin-off (I believe it is a spin-off), the Silver Dragon series. They are more paranormal/fantasy than romance.

All except one are available for the Kindle. (Sorry, for some reason, the link maker is not working for me today, so I'll just list the titles of the books.)

You Slay Me (Book 1) Aisling Grey, Guardian
Fire Me Up (Book 2) Aisling Grey, Guardian
Light My Fire (Book 3) Aisling Grey, Guardian
Holy Smokes (Book 4) Aisling Grey, Guardian
Playing With Fire (Book 1) Silver Dragon
UP In Smoke (Book 2) Silver Dragon - not available for Kindle 

ebc


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't forget JRR Tolkien's _The Hobbit_. It has to be my favorite dragon book of all time. Beryl


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

AppleHeart said:


> If you're looking for fun and easy read books, try Katie MacAlister's Wyvern Series: Aisling Grey, Guardian series and/or the spin-off (I believe it is a spin-off), the Silver Dragon series. They are more paranormal/fantasy than romance.
> 
> All except one are available for the Kindle. (Sorry, for some reason, the link maker is not working for me today, so I'll just list the titles of the books.)
> 
> ...


Not to get all persnickety, but I don't think the first one in the series, You Slay Me, is available for Kindle yet either. I've had it in my 'waiting for Kindle' list forever and perked right up when I saw your post, but I don't see it showing up either on the paperback link or in a Kindle store search. If you can find it in Kindle version, I'd love a link!


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> I would add Mercedes Lackey's Joust. Sadly, not available on Kindle yet.


No that's not quite right. In fact, they are available:

Joust (Joust 1)

Alta (Joust #2)

Sanctuary (Joust #3)


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

mwb said:


> No that's not quite right. In fact, they are available:
> 
> Joust (Joust 1)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update -- when I last posted they weren't there! I know that they're working on getting a lot of Lackey's work on Kindle now, so this series was probably on the list.


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Not to get all persnickety, but I don't think the first one in the series, You Slay Me, is available for Kindle yet either. I've had it in my 'waiting for Kindle' list forever and perked right up when I saw your post, but I don't see it showing up either on the paperback link or in a Kindle store search. If you can find it in Kindle version, I'd love a link!


BIG ooooppps! Apologies to all.

I reviewed my notes and it says right there after the 4 *s beside the title, "NKV", as in no Kindle version. Sigh, what can I say? Myopia progressing, as in.. will-be-needing-new-refraction soon. 

Thanks for catching the error. I have all the print books but would like to get *all* the Kindle versions in one fell swoop. (<-- Or is it, in one fall sweep) <ggg>

Edith aka AppleHeart


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ratsies, I was really hoping it was just MY vision that was messing up (with my glasses and lousy eyesight, it wouldn't be hard! ). Thanks for double-checking, Edith!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

mwb said:


> No that's not quite right. In fact, they are available:
> 
> Joust (Joust 1)
> 
> ...


And don't forget Aerie (Joust #4)


----------

